

Mayan Light Beam Photo: Message from Gods, or iPhone Glitch? - glenbo
http://news.yahoo.com/mayan-light-beam-photo-message-gods-iphone-glitch-145401585.html

======
duskwuff
Probably a result of the iPhone camera's rolling shutter, combined with a very
brief flash of light. You get similar craziness when you try to take pictures
of objects moving at high speed, like airplane propellors:

[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2010/08/blades-128...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2010/08/blades-1282772892.jpg)

------
bunderbunder
I used to do a lot of work with collections of digital images taken outdoors
under all sorts of conditions, not entirely unlike what I suspect the raw
Google Streetview data is like.

Pictures with that particular image artifact that weren't a message from the
gods. They were an annoyance. A constant annoyance.

